# SPI200 Constituents?



## holyGrill (31 March 2009)

I was wondering if someone could point me to where I can find a list of the *current* SPI200 constituents?

The S&P website doesn't seem to have this.

help much appreciated
hG


----------



## ice (31 March 2009)

http://www.australiansuper.com/investments_asx200investmentoption_estimatedratesofreturn.aspx


ice


----------



## holyGrill (31 March 2009)

thanks ice good link.

this one has 258 tickers though?

The research tool looks interesting, are you using that at all?

cheers
g


----------



## skyQuake (31 March 2009)

http://www.spdrs.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_STW.html

A Fund that tracks the XJO. (Note that the SPI tracks the cash index and vice versa)
Its got the percentages set out so its a lot easier to use rather than wading thru all 200 constituents.

The excel files at the side give a bit more detail.


----------



## holyGrill (1 April 2009)

Pretty cool excel sheet ("All Fund & index Data") on the right: only, instead of having ticker symbols they have numbers for the securities??

Like the index weightings though, pretty cool

hG


----------

